# Bilder Link



## shambuki1 (1. Aug. 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe mir eine eigene Bilder Galerie angelegt - ich weiss nicht genau ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Ein Verwandter in Amerika möchte diese Bilder sehen - wie kann er schnell auf meine Bilder zugreifen. Oder wie kann ich das besser gestalten. Da ich selber auch immer suchen muss bis ich meine Bilder finde. 

Für Hilfestellung wäre ich sehr froh

liebe Grüße Babsy


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*



			
				shambuki1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe mir eine eigene Bilder Galerie angelegt - ich weiss nicht genau ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Ein Verwandter in Amerika möchte diese Bilder sehen - wie kann er schnell auf meine Bilder zugreifen. Oder wie kann ich das besser gestalten. Da ich selber auch immer suchen muss bis ich meine Bilder finde.
> 
> Für Hilfestellung wäre ich sehr froh
> 
> liebe Grüße Babsy




Hallo

Dein Verwandter müsste angemeldet und eingeloggt sein um Deine Bilder 
in der Galerie zu sehen .

Dafür sind Plattformen wie myfoto ,imageshack,Photobucket usw. besser geeignet

um Deine Fotos Hier zu finden klick einfach Deinen Namen an
geh dann auf Album usw.

mfG


----------



## Dodi (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Hallo Babsi!

Nochmal ganz ausführlich:
Um Deine Bilder in der Galerie schnell finden zu können, klicke im Portal oder Forumsübersicht doch einfach mal auf Deinen Nick-Namen. Wenn Du das getan hast, findest Du oben rechts in der blauen Leiste "Meine Bilder/Mein Album". Klicke auch hierauf, und Du hast sofort Dein Album gefunden! 

Dein Bekannter (muss angemeldet sein, wie Karsten schon schrieb) kann ebenfalls, falls Du gerade online bist, auf Deinen Nick klicken und dann mit den gleichen Schritten Dein Album ansehen. Er könnte auch, falls Du nicht online bist, in der Mitglieder-/Benutzer-Liste Deinen Nick suchen und dann ebenso verfahren.


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Moin,

um zur vollendeten Verwirrung beizutragen, hier noch eine dritte Möglichkeit.   
Dein Verwandter meldet sich hier an (registriert sich - hoffentlich kann er ein bissle deutsch, wobei die Software original in engl. ist) und Du schickst ihn einfach diesen Link. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=2174
 Kopier ihn einfach (geht auch aus der Browserzeile) und pack ihn in eine Mail/PN....

Offiziell haben wir hier noch keinen Ami, oder?


----------



## shambuki1 (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe! Werde das gleich einmal ausprobieren! Mit dem registrieren das muss ich ihm erst unterbreiten?! ( Kurz zu dem Link) von Annett; kann er sich mit diesen Link in das Teichforum einlinken (Gast) oder ist der nur zum Registrieren da?  

Liebe Grüße aus Salzburg Babsy


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Hi Babsy,

den Link kann er erst nutzen, wenn er registriert ist.... probiers doch einfach selbst aus, indem Du Dich hier "abmeldest" (oben rechts in der dunkelblauen Zeile) und dann den kopierten Link in den Browser eingibst. Dann kommt sowieso die Aufforderung zum Einloggen bzw. Registrieren.
Die Useralben sind für Gäste nicht einsehbar - absichtlich.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Babsi!
> 
> Nochmal ganz ausführlich:
> Um Deine Bilder in der Galerie schnell finden zu können, klicke im Portal oder Forumsübersicht doch einfach mal auf Deinen Nick-Namen. Wenn Du das getan hast, findest Du oben rechts in der blauen Leiste "Meine Bilder/Mein Album". Klicke auch hierauf, und Du hast sofort Dein Album gefunden!
> ...




Moin
auch ich habe mir mal ein Album angelegt.
Der beschriebene Weg um schnell zum eigenen Album zu gelangen ist echt verwirrend.
Wie wäre es denn, in der Schaltfläche "Nützliche Links" einen Knopf "Eigenes Album" einzufügen?


----------



## Joachim (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Moin Ralf,

was genau meinst du nun - das anlegen einer eigenen Galerie oder das aufrufen der bereits erstellten eigenen Galerie?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Moin Joachim
ich meine das aufrufen der eigenen Galerie. 
Ich kenne den im Beitrag beschriebenen Weg oder man klickt halt auf "Album" und blättert sich dann durch die vorhandenen Alben. 
Schade wer ganz hinten steht.  
Daher mein Vorschlag. 
Gibt es denn noch einen kürzeren Weg den ich noch nicht kenne?


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Hallo Ralf,

klick mal auf Deinen Namen links neben Deinem Beitrag und dann auf "Meine Bilder/Mein Album" bzw. "ra_ll_iks Album". 
Kurz genug?


----------



## Joachim (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Wo sie Recht hat, hat sie ...  

Aber man könnte diesen Link natürlich auch in den "Nützlichen Links" mit unterbringen ...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

 
Wiederspreche nie einer Frau...  

Danke für den Tip. Das ist kurz genug, geht aber nur wenn das eigene Profil sichbar ist...
War ja auch nur so eine Gedanke... uupss Pause zu Ende... das Schiff wartet...


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Öhm... also spätestens in der Userliste gaaanz unten auf der Forum-Indexseite oder im Portal rechts außen sollte Dein Name immer vorhanden sein, wenn Du im Forum bist. 
Ansonsten gibts dann noch die Mitgliederliste, alte Beiträge etc. pp.
"Viele Wege führen nach Rom" und durch dieses Forum. 

Aber Joachim kann ruhig was zu tun haben. *duckundwech*


----------



## Joachim (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Wie sie sehen - sehen sie nichts - Hab den selben Link mal oben eingebaut. Da will er aber nich ...


----------



## Joachim (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

So, sollte jetzt gehen - hatte ne Variable falsch gesetzt ... 

Wenn man also oben im Menü auf: "Meine Bilder/Mein Album klickt sollte man selbiges bekommen. 

@Ralf
Kürzer gehts nu aber wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Will dich nicht nerven....irgendwie tut das nicht.... oder bist du noch in der Testumgebung?


----------



## Joachim (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Nö, du surfst mit IE - der produzierte bis grad eben nen Fehler  , den ich nun behoben haben müsste  (bei meinem IE 6.0 geht der Link jetzt). Probier mal...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Moin Joachim,
der Link geht jetzt.  
Klasse Sache und dank dir.

Werd jetzt mal knipsen gehen......


----------



## Joachim (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bilder Link*

Büddefein - gern geholfen...


----------

